# Adding decor to your aquarium question...



## hmhs (Dec 22, 2010)

ok... this is probably a stupid question but is it okay to stick your hand in the tank (it won't change the ph balance of the water or something?). We've already got one fish in there and I wanted to put some fake plants in on the bottom.

Also... do you have to buy plants that are made to go in an aquarium or will other artificial plants do? I assume you'd need to wash them real well? What about other decor items? My son has some sea shells from the beach last summer... would that be okay?

Thanks a bunch!!!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Your arms/hands and anything you put in your tank should be rinsed with clean water thoroughly. You can put other plants in there like silk ones, but you risk them rotting away as they are not meant to be submerged 24/7. Watch sea shells, as they CAN affect water parameters. If I wanted shells, I'd get fake ones. A little more to it than that, but in general I'd stay away from them.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Clean your hands of any lotion or soap.This can make the fish sick.I would advise against using plants not made for aquariums.Many silk ones have wires in them and this can cause rust and kill the fish.Plastic ones im not sure but the way they smell,id say they are not good.

I have my hands in my tank on a daily basis,lol.I have live plants and am constantly trimming.


----------

